# Unclez



## Sillywilly222 (May 9, 2019)

Hey guys, I ordered from uncle z recently and I?ve read very good reviews and have been told quite a lot how good euro pharmacies by z is and I was just curious if some of the more expirenced members could share their experiences with the products themselves because their customer service is just about the best the best I?ve gotten.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 10, 2019)

You're in good hands with Z and EP brand.  Great products and great team.


----------



## Sillywilly222 (May 10, 2019)

Sillywilly222 said:


> Hey guys, I ordered from uncle z recently and I?ve read very good reviews and have been told quite a lot how good euro pharmacies by z is and I was just curious if some of the more expirenced members could share their experiences with the products themselves because their customer service is just about the best the best I?ve gotten.


Thanks man, that?s what I?ve heard and it?s really eased the nerves of finding a new source, that and the service that they provide is A1 for sure


----------

